# Runny nose?



## stevete003 (May 14, 2017)

Hi, I have my cockatiel for 2 weeks and it has been awesome. Today I think the bird sneezed and then I saw a little bubble come out of the nostril. He seems fine other wise, although one of the nostrils appears to be a little pinkish in color. Should I be worried? thanks, Steve


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That doesn't sound quite normal. Is he acting more tired/more fluffy? You should honestly think about getting that checked out.


----------



## stevete003 (May 14, 2017)

*thanks*

I plan on taking him to the vet, thanks


----------



## Lotus (Mar 14, 2017)

Four weeks ago my new lil Tiel Bowie was like that! I took him straight to the vet. He was tested for bird chlamydia which came back positive, he's had 5 injections of antibiotics. Last one is next week.
He's so much better now,better to check it out.
Good luck,hope he just has a cold though &#55358;&#56599;


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, you don't have to thank me, it's my pleasure! I hope you can get your birdie feeling better!


----------



## stevete003 (May 14, 2017)

*My Bird is fine*

Took to the vet and vet said he had a slight respiratory issue, very common in new birds. Put him on antibiotics for 10 days. He seems fine now after 8 days of medicine so far. Thanks everyone....Steve


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh thank goodness. I'm super glad he's feeling better now.


----------

